# Socialization With Others (Training Stages)



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Socialization before full working dog status:

How do you allow socialization with other people? With other animals? 

How do you set up your meet and greats? 
Do you allow socialization only with those already known to you in fully controlled situations?
Do you have more general sessions where you encourage interaction with unknowns? 
During socialization with other dogs do you allow off-leash visits?
Do you have socialization with other animal species? If so, how are these handled?

What are your goals during this period? Do you plan out those goals (check list style) or do you just go out into the community and see who and what is available? 

How do you transition from preworking socialization to working dog mode? Do you have set socialization criteria that must be met before going from In-Training to Working status? What are your main restrictions at this point?


----------

